# Fur prices



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone sold any Furs lately? I plan on being in Miles City on Wednesday and Thursday and was taking some Furs. Just looking for a average. Some people say 20.00 others say 35.00 for Coyotes. I was hoping to average 35.00 on Coyotes and 15.00 on *****. Everything Skinned and Fleshed and dried. I have a few Weasels and Mink also.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The last auction western heavy's averaged at $49.09. If you put you fur up well i think i would try to average 40 on coyotes. I've heard nothing but bad things on the **** market.

Make sure to let us know what you ended up with


----------



## huntinfreak (Nov 23, 2006)

Acording to Fur Fish and Game magizine the big white coyote skins from the prairie state should bring around $40-$50.
Mink are averaging around $15-$20 for males, $10-$12 for the females.
**** skins are in good demand, expect prices to be in the $20-$25 range for the very best jumbo skins.
As long as you did a good job with your fur handling, you can expect to see the prices above for your skins.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I get back for Miles City this afternoon. I sold 43 Coyotes all Skinned and Dried for 46.00 staight across the board. I had 58 ***** Skinned and Dried at averaged 18.00 and 12 Mink Skinned and Dried at 14.00. The 3 Weasels were Skinned and Dried at 3.00. I was hoping for more on the ****. Hope to do better with the next batch of Furs.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Your lucky you didn't get mugged! Was all of that fur from this year or some from last year?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey you have to like those prices for the coyotes. Who was the fur buyer that you dealt with? I think i would be happy if i average 46.00 on coyotes you can actually pay for a little gas that way


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

All the Fur is from this yr.I dont hold anything over. I will sell everything I get from now till the 1st week of March. And then be done for the yr.

I sold to J and M Furs out of Roundup. They are in Miles City once a week at the stockyard. I though I would have gotten about 25.00 for the *****. Normally thats where the moneys at. When I move Hay I normally will get about 20 of them. Will be moving it the first week of the new yr.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've sold to John before but was not pleased with the way things went :eyeroll:


----------

